# How long can cyclogest delaying Af????



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi everyone
On my 3rd cycle of clomid and this month have added leutel phase cyclogest. Af due yesterday/today but no sign of her yet. Going to test on Sat if she not reared her ugly head by then but just wondering how many days usually can cyclogest delay it by. On my ivf cycle despite support i bled day before otd so dont really have any experience if it delaying things!!
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Rosey,

Not sure really because I suppose we're all different. I reckon with me it usually delays it 2-3 days, having said that I have had a cycle where it made no difference and AF was early. Not very helpful I know  . Our bodies do confuse us at times but I hope for you that you get to Saturday and get a BFP  .


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Angel-really helpful.
Hope the antibiotics do the trick and ur 1st month back with the clomid is successful xxxx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey hunny just wanted to wish u luck on saturday and progesterone delayed my period last month by 3 days and that was my first month using it.x


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Jena-not getting hopes up as it seems most people say it can delay things by 3days.
Hope all ok with you and this is your lucky month. Hopefully the holiday would have rejuvenated you. Xx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Not holding out much hope, bf wasnt home day of pos ov test and and day after so only had bms the 2 days before ov so chances are reduced majorly but maybe it was enough and some of his swimmers were there waiting for my little eggy, who knows, will just have to wait and see. i will keep everything crossed for ya chick x


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Some of the girls who are pregnant only bd a few times so there is every chance. Keeping everythibg crossed for you!
Also with the cyclogest does af not come until u stop taking it and then it arrived 3days later?? Is it ok just to start clomid as normal then?? Sorry so many questions xxxx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

hey hunny. yer my af turned up 3 days after taking my last pesserie but for other women af turns.up when they are still on them. i took my clomid as normal day 2 of af onwards and i ovulated on day 16 of this cycle so didnt hinder anything hun.i am still hoping your pg hun xx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks chick-lets hope May is both of our lucky months xx


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

i assume you have not stopped the cyclogest and are still on it?  but waiting to test/AF?  for me i didnt have a period on cyclogest until i stopped it - longest i stayed on was 17 days so it might have happend after that but then i stopped and AF came 2 days later.  my usual Luteal Phase was about 8/9 days without it


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

best of luck this month Rosey xx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Jane-hoping May a lucky month for lots of us xxx
Sarlive hope u doing ok! When u were taking cyclogest can it still feel as tho af on her way?? If -ve tomorrow gona wait to test gain Mon and if still the same will stop and wait for the old witch xx


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

HI Rosie

i took cyclogest for 5m . 3m without clomid and then 2m with clomid.  just from 3 days after OV to end of cycle but i always had to stop the cyclogest myself rather than wait for AF to come as AF did not come on its own when i was on it - so i would usually stop at 13dpo and then AF would come 2 days later.

month i got my BFP (im 8wks pregnant now) i seriously thought i had no chance and was going to stop the cyclogest early because i was fed up - i tested loads and then at 11dpo i decided it was obviously a BFN and i should just stop the cyclogest but something made me take it for one more day and then 12dpo i got that BFP (im now on cyclogest till 12wks pg)

good luck!!!


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for support everyone. Bfn this am.........onwards and upwards to round 4 xxxxx


----------

